# Sam meets Elvis



## Rick (Oct 20, 2007)

Had my two box turtles outside for some sun today and I let them meet each other for the first time. Obviously they are male and female. Elvis is the boy and he is the colorful one. He obviously liked Sam but I did not allow them to actually mate as she is still a bit too young.


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool Turtles  , he certainly seems up to it


----------



## keelan (Oct 25, 2007)

hehe looks like he is already mating


----------



## meanfoot (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like an eastern male and a 3 toed female to me .Might make some really nice crosses .I would like to see a closer pic of the females shell and her head.

How old is she ? You know a female box can breed and wait to lay the eggs up to 4 tears later.If I am correct on the breeds than breeding does not always take

but I have had some success in crosses when I still had my eastern and ornates.

jim o.


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2007)

meanfoot said:


> Looks like an eastern male and a 3 toed female to me .Might make some really nice crosses .I would like to see a closer pic of the females shell and her head.How old is she ? You know a female box can breed and wait to lay the eggs up to 4 tears later.If I am correct on the breeds than breeding does not always take
> 
> but I have had some success in crosses when I still had my eastern and ornates.
> 
> jim o.


Yes she is a 3 toed. Not quite of age yet for breeding. I have had her for about four years. Got her when she was just a hatchling. I have been keeping box turtles for years now.


----------



## spawn (Jan 7, 2008)

Rick, how does he know her sex? Pheromones? Experimentation?


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2008)

Not exactly sure to be honest.


----------



## spawn (Jan 8, 2008)

Haha, sounds like my frogs. The males hump anything that moves.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey its Bill and Carolin slowski off the comcast commercials!!!!! haha


----------

